# Microfibre cloth v Chamois leather



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Just washed my Mk3 Daytona Grey Roadster on a beautiful sunny May morning. However, I could'nt find my trusty old Chamois leather and the car was beginning to dry. I quickly grabbed a new microfibre cloth from the kitchen cupboard (wife won't be too pleased). I wet it down, rang it out and started to dry the car.

Wow - so easy!! I have never tried this method before and was completely amazed at how easy it was and how well the bodywork and glass looked - no smears and shone like new. Is it just me? Have I missed a trick all these years? Can it really be that easy? Is this method safe?

Does anyone know a reason why I shouldn't use this method every time?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Have a look at Detailing World and you will probably find nobody using a chamois any more.

Search for car cleaning products too, there's lots of on-line suppliers.

And yes, you have missed a trick, it is that easy and it is safe. Just don't drop the cloth.

I use these and have several of each:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... d_154.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... d_304.html

Also note: use a wash mitt, not a sponge and the 'two bucket method' rather than just the single bucket.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Topaz detailing explained this on their channel or shmee150's. If a particle of grit is on the car the chamois will run across it and scratch the paint where a microfibre towel won't and will pick it up and it will cause less damage. something like that anyhow!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks guys - microfibre all the way for me from now on - who sad you can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes they do a much better job and are safer. But if like me you've been cleaning cars for years a chamois was all you could get at one time.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I use Autoglym Aqua Wax whilst drying off the car, the pack includes a microfibre cloth.Daytona looks really well in this weather.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I use these: https://amzn.to/2IEZQgF

Cheap as chips, jumbo sized and they hold an incredible amount of water!


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> If a particle of grit is on the car the chamois will run across it and scratch the paint


Did anyone else tense up just with the thought of it? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Rumney depends on what kit you have already for washing your car but this is a good starting point and is good for the money - 2 buckets with grit guards, big microfiber towel and wash mitt along with some free shampoo (great smelling) for £32 - http://r.ebay.com/Eo9wWd


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

You must use microfibre with long fiber to be as safe as possible :

https://www.maniac-auto.com/fr/maniac-a ... dryer.html

It must be the thickest and most absorbing posible.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I recently started off with the kit mentioned by Ksixtt6. Just been adding to it with other stuff and more towels and cloths. Looked the best value. Put some of the shampoo in with snowfoam and got great results. Looks good. Also use the Autoglym Aqua Wax - easy to use and building up a nice shine on a light coloured car .


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

90TJM said:


> I use Autoglym Aqua Wax whilst drying off the car, the pack includes a microfibre cloth.Daytona looks really well in this weather.


Shining like a big shiny thing


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

Here's mine :


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> I use these: https://amzn.to/2IEZQgF
> 
> Cheap as chips, jumbo sized and they hold an incredible amount of water!


+1, My local B&Q had them for £3.20 so I bought a few


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Is there a good guide on the internet for cleaning a car? It sounds stupid perhaps, but I'm not interested in a three hour wash with snow foam and three different cloths etc, just some basic advice and some product recommendations. I wouldn't want to spend more than an hour each weekend on the car.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

handyman said:


> Is there a good guide on the internet for cleaning a car? It sounds stupid perhaps, but I'm not interested in a three hour wash with snow foam and three different cloths etc, just some basic advice and some product recommendations. I wouldn't want to spend more than an hour each weekend on the car.


 2 buckets. One with the cleaning product, one to rinse the mitt after each go on the car.

Only use as much pressure as needed on the paintwork, use mitts and microfiber cloths for reasons already mentioned, and you're good to go. Just season with your choice of wax. I do recommend the quick detailing sprays readily available, if you can't be arsed with a full wax and polish.

Everything else... Well that just gets to levels of (b)anality that is just not worth bothering about. Car detailing is very much like the enthusiast audio scene. A lot of bullshit and pseudo science. Hundreds of pounds for a coating of wax and the like. It's complete madness.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

handyman said:


> Is there a good guide on the internet for cleaning a car? It sounds stupid perhaps, but I'm not interested in a three hour wash with snow foam and three different cloths etc, just some basic advice and some product recommendations. I wouldn't want to spend more than an hour each weekend on the car.


Rethink your attitude to snow foam. It is for me the key difference both to a long term tidy car and to speed of washing.

Attach snow foam bottle to lance (10secs)
apply a nice thick layer of snow to the car (2min)
Leave it for 5 mins to do its thing. Watch in satisfaction as the foam goes brown as it lifts the bulk of the scratchy filth off the car. While it's working fill 2 buckets - one with water, one with a mild detergent of choice. (5mins)
Jet Wash off the remnants of the snow (2mins)
Wash with a mitt dunking the mitt in the fresh water between plunges in the suds (5 mins)
Jet wash (2mins)
leave for 5 mins to drip dry unless it's hot (5mins)
Rag dry with a big microfibre sheet (4mins)

Done (25mins - plus some wasted time staring at your lovely car in admiration)

I am partial to some extra treatment with clay bar every now and again and give the wheels some extra love too but not every wash. I also wax. Can't tell you how much better a good wax every couple of months is in not only giving the car a great shine but also speeding up the washing between waxes. It just does not get as dirty and what is there nearly all slides off with the snow foam. Take care not to use agressive shampoos that strip it off.

My TT was bought as a bit of a project on the paintwork - about £3K below list price but it is was a bit tatty in the paintwork department. Nothing terrible but awful swirls all over and some light scratches on the roof on the drivers side where the previous owner must have put their keys/bag when getting in. The dealer knew it was tatty and was happy to let it go cheap and I knew what I was buying. A couple of days of machine polishing the panels has transformed it to as good as any 3yr old TT and better than some much newer. The car will now go into the main agent with a polite note not to be washed and it will stay good for years without a significant workload. Proper care takes a little more effort but it's not hard or unreasonably time consuming. If you have bought a 2nd hand car owned by an oaf or looked after yours poorly in the past paying a detailer as a one off to improve your car will make the ownership experience some much nicer and make keeping it looking good in the future easier too.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Ordered these recently, very good stuff.

https://www.theclayclothcompany.co.uk/ourshop/prod_6387364-Mays-Mega-Microfibre-Deal.html


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Rumney said:


> Just washed my Mk3 Daytona Grey Roadster on a beautiful sunny May morning. However, I could'nt find my trusty old Chamois leather and the car was beginning to dry. I quickly grabbed a new microfibre cloth from the kitchen cupboard (wife won't be too pleased). I wet it down, rang it out and started to dry the car.
> 
> Wow - so easy!! I have never tried this method before and was completely amazed at how easy it was and how well the bodywork and glass looked - no smears and shone like new. Is it just me? Have I missed a trick all these years? Can it really be that easy? Is this method safe?
> 
> Does anyone know a reason why I shouldn't use this method every time?


Microfibre cloths for drying the car have been around for a long while, probably 10 years? One tip is to only clean them using non-bio washing powder as this maintains their wicking properties. You can get them with different pile lengths that are good for different purposes i.e. drying, removing wax residue etc. There are plenty of Youtube videos on their use.....


----------



## JEZL (Mar 26, 2018)

Microfibre anyday!! Converted years sgo from chamois. Watch the autoglym videos on youtube. Very informative


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

This is the best bargain drying towel I've found so far. £2 each!!!
I have about 15 of these in my garage so I always have a couple of clean ones. Would never use chamois leather or synth again.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning-produ ... vt/0344800


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Chip'S said:


> Here's mine :


Absolutely stunning car!!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

If you want to go one step further with the drying process and also reduce the time it takes,then i use a drying towel by chemical guys called dry me crazy,its very thick and very soft and literally sucks up water like you wouldn't believe,i can dry my TTS without wring it out once,it holds that much water.


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Chip'S said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine :
> ...


Thanks Mate [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

You're absolutely right reasty. My son bought me a 'silk drying towel'. It absolutely defies logic. I can dry the whole car within minutes & you don't need to wringe it out ( or even can't) . You really do need to experience it to believe it. I was gob smacked, I thought it would be yet another gimmicy product. Absolutely amazing. I didn't used to believe in magic!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> I use these: https://amzn.to/2IEZQgF
> 
> Cheap as chips, jumbo sized and they hold an incredible amount of water!


Exactly what I use - just awesome... I can dry the TTS or our Golf R in literally 3 minutes . I live in a hard water area, so being able to dry is so quickly means zero streaks or water stains. Once you've used one of these cloths, you'll never use anything else. they last quite well too. I get through four a year, washing two cars weekly. Considering how cheap they are and how quickly they can get your car bone dry, it's a no brainer to buy several at a time. Everyone I show them to is amazed at what they do. Don't waste your money on anything else...


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I use these: https://amzn.to/2IEZQgF
> ...


Thanks guys - have just ordered from Amazon


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

handyman said:


> Is there a good guide on the internet for cleaning a car? It sounds stupid perhaps, but I'm not interested in a three hour wash with snow foam and three different cloths etc, just some basic advice and some product recommendations. I wouldn't want to spend more than an hour each weekend on the car.


I use a pressure washer (Karcher K4 compact) with a snow foam attachment (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lance-Karcher- ... attachment).

I apply a thick layer of foam all over takes a few minutes to do. I wait 20 minutes for the foam to do it's business. I then pressure wash the car with the car lance attachment and that takes several minutes taking time to thoroughly clean the wheels and bodywork. If l have the time l use micro fibre towel to dry the car.

I get an excellent clean this way.

Occasionally l have hand wash the wheels (in particular inside) and pressure wash the wheels again before l start the drying process but I've yet to hand wash the body work the snow foam and pressure wash does a great job on the body work.


----------



## nickyr (Mar 9, 2016)

handyman said:


> Is there a good guide on the internet for cleaning a car? It sounds stupid perhaps, but I'm not interested in a three hour wash with snow foam and three different cloths etc, just some basic advice and some product recommendations. I wouldn't want to spend more than an hour each weekend on the car.


look on YouTube for these:

Pan The Organiser
Car Cleaning Guru


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I use these: https://amzn.to/2IEZQgF
> ...


Stupid follow up question - please don't laugh but should I start with the cloth dry or wet and wring it out firstly like a chamois?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Rumney said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Not a stupid question at all. Depends on your usage, using a lot of these cloths will mark your paint if you rub dry. In that case soak for a few minutes, wring out and use. If you place the cloth and dab the back with your hand probably no need. There's also the one where you look like a Matador, drape the cloth and drag it gently with the end so you put no pressure on the paint. 

I always soak a microfibre type cloth before use.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

phazer said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid follow up question - please don't laugh but should I start with the cloth dry or wet and wring it out firstly like a chamois?
> ...


Thanks for the advice Phazer - I'm not a 'dabber' and certainly not a 'matador'  so I will continue to soak and wring before each use.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sad but I enjoy watching YT videos by the Car Cleaning Guru. Interesting advice, music that doesn't grate and I find his voice rather soothing. He should do talking books.

Hopefully you've had a go at two bucket washing now.


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

Just adding some more recommendations to the pot 

After I've snow foamed the car, and done the two bucket method, I use a Carbon Collective (other brands available) plush drying towel to absorb the majority of the water. When the car is mostly dry I will use a Carbon Collective (other brands are available) plush 900gsm microfibre with detailing spray to remove any final water marks and smears on the car.

I will wash my drying towels and microfibres on a very short rinse and then tumble them to keep them soft. I will also never mix alloy drying towels and paint work towels and microfibres due to the amount of grit and tar the wheel towels pick up. I may be a little OTT but it's just the way I do things. If you are using fairly cheap microfibres, I would suggest removing labels and seams to prevent swirls. I haven't use a chamois in years, my justification being if the drying towel picks up any debris whilst drying, at least it will stay embedded in the plush, which protects the paint.

Hope any of this helps.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've read that they need washing on a warm - hot wash using detergent to remove wax and other contaminants. Also that you shouldn't tumble dry them, air drying is better. A hot tumble dryer can damage / melt the very fine fibres. Fabric conditioner is a big no no as it clogs up the fibres.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Further up somebody recommended the £2 Wilco micro fibre towel. It's a good size and is a bargain. They also sell for 60p a pair of micro fibre pads, albeit in white, so using my vinyl stuff on tyres makes them go black, but on plastic trim are fine


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> I've read that they need washing on a warm - hot wash using detergent to remove wax and other contaminants. Also that you shouldn't tumble dry them, air drying is better. A hot tumble dryer can damage / melt the very fine fibres. Fabric conditioner is a big no no as it clogs up the fibres.


Yep air dry is best. I use Ecover delicate liquid on a 40/50deg wash depending on what'd been done with the microfibre.

Don't use wash powder either as it can leave crystals behind that will scratch your paint.


----------

